# Chuyên thu mua phế liệu tại Hà Nội



## ngọc_huyền (8 Tháng mười một 2021)

Thu mua các phế liệu giá cao tại Hà Nội như sau:​*Thu mua phế liệu* đồng: Các phế liệu đồng loại I, II,III,… sẽ có mức giá hợp lý khác nhau. Phế liệu từ công trình dỡ bỏ, các máy móc hư hỏng, các đồ vật gia dụng trong gia đình được làm từ đồng,… Dịch vụ thu mua từ các quận huyện tại thành phố Hà Nội và các khu vực lân cận thành phố.

*Thu mua phế liệu* nhôm: Các phế liệu nhôm từ xưởng nhà máy, các thiết bị, đồ dùng trong gia đình,… Chúng tôi* thu mua phế liệu giá cao*, không chèn ép giá, cập nhật đúng với giá thị trường.

*Thu mua phế liệu* sắt, thép: từ các công trình tháo dỡ, các hạ tầng công trình đang xây dựng,…

*Thu mua phế liệu* kẽm, thiếc, chì từ các đường dây điện cũ, hỏng,..

Thu mua đồng nát, giấy vụn, ve chai, vỏ chai, vỏ lon, giấy vở, bìa cứng,….
*Số 18 ngõ 52 Lê Quang Đạo, Nam Từ Liêm, Hà nội
 Điện thoại: 0345.689.627
 Email: Hunghoa21032020@gmail.com
 Website: thumuaphelieuhanoi.net*


----------

